# Chubz did the impossible!



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

When Chubz read about my pup, Kenai, passing away, he said he'd send a bomb to cheer me up. I didn't think it would work or do anything, but it was worth a shot. I cheered up with yesterday's hits, but was too sad because we had just put down my little guy. I was in a crap mood all day today and upon returning home, my wife was smiling about me receiving a bomb today.

At first, I didn't really want to open it because of how horrible of a day I'd had, but dove in with little prodding by her. After seeing and smiling ear to ear inspecting each smoke, I still can't stop smiling. I don't have words for how much this has done for me, along with the bombs from yesterday. I don't think I'm worthy of all the positive thoughts and energy everyone on here has sent my way, but I greatly appreciate everything.

My wife snatched the chocolate coated mints almost immediatly and really wants the Cross pen/pencil set, too. I've never tried a bunch of these, so I'm completely jazzed about firing them up.

Chubz, I appreciate you thinking of me and my pup. I sure do miss the hairy little furball.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

wow chubz. you are the man.


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

holy wow... im sorry to hear about your pup, at least now you can reminisce about him/her through the cloud of some illustrious smoke


----------



## Petite_Flavored_Sweetie (Feb 5, 2008)

sorry to hear about the puppy.
those are some cool smokes though


----------



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

That is an awesome hit!! My condolences again on Kenai.


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

*that is another example of why this board is the best cigar community on the net. glad to hear you are perking up joe!*


----------



## mikejh-cl (Jun 19, 2007)

amazing


----------



## dartfrog (Sep 20, 2007)

Wow! 
Take your better half out on the town and have fun. You guys deserve it.
Lift a glass and spark one up to all the good memories.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Holy Smokes!:dribble:Glad the bomb's helped cheer you up a bit. Great guesture Chubz


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

I was sorry to hear about your pup, but I hope that amazing bomb cheers you up.


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

Man, oh man, oh man!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Freakin Chubz is a fine BOTL--This is why I love this board- 

Joey, take care & tell the wife we all here feel your pain---especially now after the Bombing Ho gotcha!

'HaH!

Very nice, Very Nice INDEED!


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

That's Hiroshima style there!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Thats why this is the best Cigar Family on the internet anyone can have Sorry About the pup


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

Top Shelf Bomb


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

Sorry to hear about you pup ... Have and smoke and remember the good times. Nice hit Chub!!! Very thoughtful as well.


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Man...incredibly thoughtful...well done


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Chubz is da MAN! Every one of those is a great smoke. Great job!


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

hmmm. Who'd of thunk' it? A long standing good member of this board is down... and someone bombs him??? Why, that would never happen here! Very much. Too often... OK it happens all the time. Good to hear it made ya smile.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

First class hit by Chubz! Nothing can replace your pup but it should ease the pain a little knowing there are brothers out here that are thinking of you!


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

Awesome, just awesome!


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

It never ceases to amaze me, the generosity and compassion shown on this site. In many ways with I find these traits in most Siblings of the leaf (SOTL's). Is it something in the cigar, or is it the people who enjoy cigars are genetically predisposed to random acts of kindness. Whatever the juju is, I am glad to be one of them and I am most certainly glad to call each of you my brothers and sisters of the leaf.


----------



## Rocky Rulz (Jan 5, 2008)

Losing your Furball is not easy, BUT That Bomb would help me get over it faster!! NICE HIT INDEED


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

That is just freakin awesome!


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

JoeyBear, I feel your pain, enjoy a stick and remember the good times. Flint


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

The fact that Kenai was my smoking buddy is gonna be hard when spring comes 'cuz the other pup doesn't like cigar smoke at all. Chubz succeeded in making my day a lot brighter.


----------



## slkr4life (Nov 9, 2007)

Awesome chubz! Nothing like a little sunshine on a rainy day.


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

That's one helluva line up - OUTSTANDING job Chubz!!!! 

Go easy on 'em JB - any one, or a combination of two or more sparked consecutively, has the potential to cause serious fallout!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CincyBrown (Dec 31, 2007)

That's what it's all about....BOTL!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Chubz is a class act WTG


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Way to go Chubz, Joey is a great BOTL and deserved to have his day brightened! Great job!


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

That's just how Chubz Roll very nice... sorry about the pup Joey


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

That's just Chubz doing what Chubz does best! Well done Mitchell!


----------



## brianhewitt (Jul 10, 2007)

Chubz is a stallion! All those cigars, and some breath mints too! And then a couple of pens to take notes. He's got the bases covered!


----------



## Giak (Sep 13, 2007)

This community is so tight-knit! Congrats to Joey for the bomb and to Chubz for his open heart


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

That is an awesome hit!! Shame its under bad circumstances for you Joey


----------

